# My "Favourite MOVIE/GAME quotes"



## Flash (Aug 7, 2012)

*My "Favourite MOVIE quotes"*

_*I dont know whether there's a post already exists like this or not. But, i would like to hear from ppl posting their FAVORITE QUOTES here.

*_Let me start this with my favorite quote from "*IRON MAN*", when Stark is having his 1st flight. When Stark asks for "Fixed wing altitude of SR-71's record", Jarvis says 18000 feet and have some terra-byte calculations to do. 

Its when Stark says "*Records are made to be broken!" *and soars high in the sky. 

Note: It will be better, if we can post both the QUOTE and the MOVIE/GAME name while commenting.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: My "Favorite MOVIE/GAME quotes"*

*"War.....War never changes"*---Fallout 3

*"Its not that I'm locked up in here with you.... YOU'RE locked up in here with me"*--- Watchmen, Rorschash


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: My "Favorite MOVIE/GAME quotes"*

*Its not who i am underneath ; its what i do that defines me *- The Dark Knight


----------



## SunE (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: My "Favorite MOVIE/GAME quotes"*

*Why do we fall Bruce?* - Batman Begins, The Dark Knight Rises

Answer this now:


Spoiler



Take off the suit and what are you?


----------



## ajai5777 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: My "Favorite MOVIE/GAME quotes"*

* It is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself.*


----------



## abhidev (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: My &quot;Favorite MOVIE/GAME quotes&quot;*

300

'This is SPARTA'

300

'This is SPARTA'


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: My "Favorite MOVIE/GAME quotes"*

Mass Effect 3

Commander Shepard :*We fight or we die! That's the plan!*


----------



## aaruni (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: My "Favorite MOVIE/GAME quotes"*

*It is better to die on your feet than to live on your knees.* Call of Duty


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: My &quot;Favorite MOVIE/GAME quotes&quot;*



ajai5777 said:


> * It is not the spoon that bends, it is only yourself.*



Matrix? 



aaruni said:


> *It is better to die on your feet than to live on your knees.* Call of Duty



No LIKE button. But, still i like it.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2012)

Why So Serious ?


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: My "Favorite MOVIE/GAME quotes"*

*X-men last stand *

After the death of Jean-grey, Summers(cyclops) says this to Logan(wolverine) -->
*"Not everybody heals as fast as you, Logan"*

_Ironic, yet sentimental!! Isnt it?_


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: My &quot;Favorite MOVIE/GAME quotes&quot;*



> *You either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villain.*





> *Because some men aren't looking for anything logical, like money. They can't be bought, bullied, reasoned, or negotiated with. Some men just want to watch the world burn.*



- The Dark Knight


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2012)

Kitne Aadmi Thee?


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 8, 2012)

A few more from 'Sholay' 



> "Ye Haath hume dede Thakur "





> Basanti ! In kutton ke samne mat nachna


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Aug 8, 2012)

The Dark Knight



> Jim Gordon(in the climax): *"Because he's the hero that Gotham deserves, but not the one it needs right now... and so we'll hunt him... because he can take it... because he's not a hero... he's a silent guardian, a watchful protector... a Dark Knight..."*


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: My &quot;Favourite MOVIE/GAME quotes&quot;*



> Batman/Bruce Wayne : A hero can be anyone. Even a man doing something as simple and reassuring as putting a coat around a little boy's shoulder to let him know that the world hadn't ended.






> Bane: Oh you think darkness is your ally? You merely adopted the dark, I was molded by it. I didn't see the light until I was but a man, and by then it was nothing to me but blinding. The shadows betray you, because they BELONG TO ME!



- The Dark Knight Rises (2012)



Gearbox said:


> *Its not who i am underneath ; its what i do that defines me *- The Dark Knight



It was in Batman Begins not The Dark Knight


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 8, 2012)

_You....complete....me_


----------



## aaruni (Aug 8, 2012)

The whole "Kitne Aadmi They?" conversation from Sholey...



> Sometimes you have to learn to run before you can walk


 Iron Man


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 8, 2012)

"Unfortunately, no one can be told what the Matrix is."
- Morpheus, The Matrix.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 8, 2012)

> “I used to be an adventurer like you, then I took an arrow in the knee.”



Skyrim


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 8, 2012)

> It would be nice to think that since I was 14, times have changed. Relationships have become more sophisticated. Females less cruel. Skins thicker. Instincts more developed. But there seems to be an element of that afternoon in everything that's happened to me since. All my romantic stories are a scrambled version of that first one.



High Fidelity (2000) - IMDb


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Spoiler







If this is released,I'll buy it.


----------



## Flash (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: My &amp;quot;Favourite MOVIE/GAME quotes&amp;quot;*



rajatGod512 said:


> - The Dark Knight Rises (2012)
> 
> 
> 
> It was in Batman Begins not The Dark Knight



Oops/ I meant the Dark knight (ie., Batman) itself.



> *Lead Thug: *I'll tell you what. When a monkey comes out of my butt, you'll get your "sorry". How about that?
> *Bruce: *What a coincidence! Because that's...* today.*



Bruce Almighty.


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 8, 2012)

> War has changed. It's no longer about nations, ideologies, or ethnicity. It's an endless series of proxy battles fought by mercenaries and machines. War - and its consumption of life - has become a well-oiled machine. War has changed. ID-tagged soldiers carry ID-tagged weapons, use ID-tagged gear. Nanomachines inside their bodies enhance and regulate their abilities. Genetic control. Information control. Emotion control. Battlefield control. Everything is monitored and kept under control. War has changed. The age of deterrence has become the age of control... All in the name of averting catastrophe from weapons of mass destruction. And he who controls the battlefield... controls history. War has changed. When the battlefield is under total control... War becomes routine.


-Solid Snake (MGS4) Best metaphor.


----------



## Skud (Aug 8, 2012)

> The past is a gaping hole, your only chance is to turn around and face it. But that's like kissing your dead love, darkness waiting in the hole of her mouth.



- Max Payne 2: The fall of Max Payne


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 8, 2012)

> This is for the record. History is written by the victor. History is filled with liars. If he lives and we die, his truth becomes written-and ours is lost. Shepherd will a hero. 'Cause all you need to change the world is one good lie and a river of blood. He's about to complete the greatest trick a liar ever played on history... But only if he lives, and we die.


-Captain Price (Modern warfare 2)


----------



## aaruni (Aug 8, 2012)

But dreams have a habit of going bad when you are not looking. - Max Payne (The American Dream - Prologue)


----------



## Piyush (Aug 8, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Skyrim


hahaha



Skud said:


> - Max Payne 2: The fall of Max Payne



nice one indeed


----------



## utkarsh73 (Aug 8, 2012)

"Nothing is true, Everything is permitted" - Assassin's Creed.

"Your journey will not end well, you cannot change your fate. No man can" - Prince of Persia: Warrior Within.

And all of the Batman trilogy stuff. I just love those beyond any other. They are too much to be mentioned here.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 9, 2012)

*"Mama always said life was like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get."* - Forest Gump.


----------



## Flash (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: My &quot;Favourite MOVIE/GAME quotes&quot;*



Rishi. said:


> *"Mama always said life was like a box of chocolates. You never know what you're gonna get."* - Forest Gump.



Forrest Gump. I like it 


> *My name is Forrest. Forrest Gump. *





> *Hercules: *Think about it, brother. While I was stuck cleaning the Augean stables, he chose you to destroy Ares. Not convinced? How about this? While you were being crowned the god of war, I was sent to find an apple. They called them "labours". Hah! Perhaps he did allow me to kill the Nemean lion, but he made your name known amongst the people. A fierce warrior. A killer made hero. A man made a god. But this time, brother... This time, I will destroy you. _Call it my thirteenth and final labour. _Soon I will become the god of war and claim the throne for myself.


- God of War III


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 10, 2012)

> "Most people think time is like a river, that flows swift and sure in one direction. But I have seen the face of time, and I can tell you, they are wrong. Time is an ocean in a storm. You may wonder who I really am, and why I say this. Come, and I will tell you a tale like none you have ever heard."



*- First Lines in Prince of Persia : The Sands of Time and Last Lines in Prince of Persia : The Two Thrones*


----------



## aaruni (Aug 10, 2012)

*Name's bond. James Bond*


----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2012)

aaruni said:


> *Name's bond. James Bond*



Hey.. you need to state which movie/game it is from man


----------



## aaruni (Aug 10, 2012)

I don't quite know. I haven't seen James Bond movies..


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## RCuber (Aug 10, 2012)

ROFL!!! 


> Na oru thadava sonna nooru thadava sonna mari



Baashha


----------



## Flash (Aug 10, 2012)

*Re: My &quot;Favourite MOVIE/GAME quotes&quot;*



rajatGod512 said:


> *- First Lines in Prince of Persia : The Sands of Time and Last Lines in Prince of Persia : The Two Thrones*



Legendary lines! 



> Trust not a man who has betrayed his master, nor take him into your own service, lest he betray you too. I learned the truth of this, to my sorrow, the day we arrived in Azad as the Sultan's honoured guest



Prince of persia: sands of time (2003)


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2012)

> [h=2]*"Oh yes, the past can hurt. But you can either run from it, or learn from it."*[/h]


- Lion King.


----------



## KDroid (Aug 11, 2012)

> I believe whatever doesn't kill you, simply makes you...






> You thought we could be decent men in an indecent time. But you were wrong. The world is cruel, and the only morality in a cruel world is chance.Unbiased. Unprejudiced. Fair.





> You see, madness, as you know, is like gravity. All it takes is a little push!





> If you're good at something, never do it for free.



- *The Dark Knight*


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 11, 2012)

> Do you know why a gun is better than a wife? You can put a silencer on a gun.


- Shoot Em Up.


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 12, 2012)

Why no one mentioned this
"i will be back" baba Arnold


----------



## guru_urug (Aug 12, 2012)

"The cake is a lie. "
-Portal

"I dont blame you"
-Turret (Portal)

"They call me Prophet"
-Crysis 2, end sequence.


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2012)

> Cause when a guy does something stupid once, well, that's because he's a guy, but if he does the same stupid thing twice, that's usually to impress some girl.



- The Lorax


----------



## Nanducob (Aug 12, 2012)

guru_urug said:


> "
> "They call me Prophet"
> -Crysis 2, end sequence.


that was a nice dialogue.anybody remember any thing fron blackops?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 12, 2012)

You must not fight too often with one enemy, or you will teach him all your art of war. "
¡ª Napoleon Bonaparte

" If we don't end war, war will end us. "
¡ª H. G. Wells

I like all call of duty quotes


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 12, 2012)

*"Nobody F**ks with my family"*-GTA IV
*"Do you want me to shoot you as well"*-Gta SA


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 12, 2012)

Pretty much every Dialogue spoken by Heath Ledger as Joker in The Dark Knight .


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 13, 2012)

Any dialouges from "Inglorious Basterds " ?? This movie is good in terms of dialouges.


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> Pretty much every Dialogue spoken by Heath Ledger as Joker in The Dark Knight .


"I'm an engine agent of chaos"


----------



## KDroid (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: My &quot;Favourite MOVIE/GAME quotes&quot;*

ENGINE? 

"I am an agent of Chaos."



tkin said:


> "I'm an engine of chaos"


----------



## SunE (Aug 13, 2012)

Something from a Hindi movie:



> America me aap kya karte hai?
> Patang udata hu. Patang ka kaarkhana hai mera.



Guess which movie it's from?


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: My &quot;Favourite MOVIE/GAME quotes&quot;*



KDroid said:


> ENGINE?
> 
> "I am an agent of Chaos."


Oh sorry, I was reading a wikipedia article about game engines


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Aug 14, 2012)

From The Insider: No that's fame. Fame has a fifteen minute half-life, infamy lasts a little longer.

By Al Pacino: You pay me to go get guys like Wigand, to draw him out. To get him to trust us, to get him to go on television. I do. I deliver him. He sits. He talks. He violates his own ****ing confidentiality agreement. And he's only the key witness in the biggest public health reform issue, maybe the biggest, most-expensive corporate-malfeasance case in U.S. history. And Jeffrey Wigand, who's out on a limb, does he go on television and tell the truth? Yes. Is it newsworthy? Yes. Are we gonna air it? Of course not. Why? Because he's not telling the truth? No. Because he is telling the truth. That's why we're not going to air it. And the more truth he tells, the worse it gets!!! 

-- both are copied from imdb


----------



## amjath (Aug 14, 2012)

> Aaj yeh sun kar meri Maa kitni khush hoti.


 Don 2



> You're waiting for a train. A train that will take you far away. You can't be sure where it will take you. But it doesn't matter - because we'll be together.


 Inception



> You got a dream, you got to protect it. People can't do something themselves, they want to tell you that you can't do it. You want something? Go get it. Period.


 The pursuit of Happyness



> Nobody is gonna hit as hard as life, but it ain’t how hard you can hit. It’s how hard you can get hit and keep moving forward. It’s how much you can take, and keep moving forward. That’s how winning’s done.


 Rocky theme song


----------



## SunE (Aug 14, 2012)

> Say what you want about Americans but we understand capitalism. You buy a product, YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.


Max Payne, Max Payne 3


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 14, 2012)

> My name is Dalton Russell.
> Pay strict attention to what I say because _I choose my words carefully and I never repeat myself_.
> I've told you my name: that's the *Who*.
> The *Where* could most readily be described as a prison cell. But there's a vast difference between being stuck in a tiny cell and being in prison.
> ...



- Inside Man (2006) Inside Man (2006) - IMDb


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 14, 2012)

Phone Booth: 

_"It used to be a mark of insanity to see people talk to themselves. Now it's a mark of status."_


----------



## Piyush (Aug 15, 2012)

"Kutteyyy.. kaminey... main tera khoon pi jaungaa"

"Basanti, inn kutton ke saamney mat naachna"


----------



## rider (Aug 15, 2012)

> I understand. You found paradise in America, had a good trade, made a good living. The police protected you; and there were courts of law. And you didn't need a friend of me. But uh, now you come to me and you say -- "Don Corleone give me justice." -- But you don't ask with respect. You don't offer friendship. You don't even think to call me Godfather. Instead, you come into my house on the day my daughter is to be married, and you uh...ask me to do murder, for money. -- Vito Corleone


From _The Godfather_


----------



## Alok (Aug 17, 2012)

^^ this one. And>

*"Most people think time is like a river, that flows swift and sure in one direction. But i have seen the face of time, and i can tell you, they are wrong. Time is an ocean in a storm. You may wonder who i am, and why i say this. Come and i'll tell you a tale like none you have ever heard."*
          - Sands of Time

*Hello Friend, Stay a while and listen.*
           - Deckard Kain(diablo 2)

* You can pick the game , Niko Bellic. But you can't change rules*
            - Demitri (gta iv)

* Thank you Mario, but our princess is in another castle*
            - Super Mario Bros.

* I'm not smart... but i know how to love*
            - Forrest Gump

* Nothing is true , everything is permitted*
             - Assassin's Creed


will post more when i recall.


----------



## Flash (Aug 19, 2012)

How did i forget these: 



> I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse


- Don Vito Corelene in *"The Godfather"*


----------



## Alok (Aug 20, 2012)

^ yeah , godfather confidence


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 20, 2012)

From DarkKnight



> Bruce Wayne: What about getting back into the plane?
> Lucius Fox: I'd recommend a good travel agent.





> Bruce Wayne: How will it hold up against dogs?
> Lucius Fox: We talking Rottweilers or Chihuahuas? Should do fine against cats.





> The Joker: [Is about to unmask the unconscious Batman but Gordon suddenly points a gun to his head] Arrrgh! Could you *please* just give me a minute?



Loved this one


> The Joker: If we don't deal with this now, soon little, uh, Gambol here won't be able to get a nickel for his grandma.
> Gambol: [explodes] Enough from the clown!





> Batman: [as Joker is holding Rachel out a window] Let her go!
> The Joker: [giving him a look] Very poor choice of words...



And this scene


----------



## aaruni (Aug 20, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> From DarkKnight
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was it getting *back* into the plane, or just getting into the plane, when Fox replied that?


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2012)

Pretty inspired by most of the dialogues in *'The Avengers'*.
Posting one of my favorites in here to bump.



> *Loki*: I have an army.
> *Tony Stark*: We have a Hulk.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 21, 2012)

*The Truman Show*



> "Good morning, and in case I don't see ya, good afternoon, good evening, and good night! "


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2012)

All the Dialogues of Max Payne 3


----------



## Flash (Sep 21, 2012)

abhidev said:


> *The Truman Show*



I remember that! 
Carrey to his neighbor!


----------



## Skud (Sep 22, 2012)

> Anand mara nahin, Anand marte nahin.



.....


----------



## Knightlover (Sep 25, 2012)

> ab hai chu... oohh ab hai judaai ka mausam.





> aurat:- beti yeh batao tumhe serial kaunsa accha lagta hai.
> Ladki :-Mujhe to bade acche lagte hai.
> aurat:- (happily)haan!  haaan ! mujhe bhi bade acche lagte hai.
> ladki:- aunty wo sab to theek hai par ye batiye ki aapko serial kaunsa accha lagta hai?
> aurat:- aarey nahi nahi main to serial ki hi baat kar rahi thi.sach.


-Kya super kool hai hum


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2012)

s 2 s


----------



## CarlonSamuels (Sep 25, 2012)

*If you don't move your head is going up that man ass....*
Will Smith,Hancock


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2012)

> My name is *Alex Mercer*. I'm the reason for all this. They call me a killer, a *monster*, a *terrorist*. I am all of these things.
> Three weeks ago, someone released a deadly virus at Penn Station.
> 
> I woke up in a morgue.
> ...



*[**Prototype**]. . . . .*


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Oct 1, 2012)

Resident Evil 6==  "There was no one at the controls. *Zombie express*." (to Helena about how the trains are still running)


----------



## theserpent (Oct 1, 2012)

It will be extremely painfull


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2012)

theserpent said:


> It will be extremely painfull



Where's this from?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 1, 2012)

Keep guesing  its from a recent MEGA Block buster


----------



## Flash (Oct 1, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Keep guesing  its from a recent MEGA Block buster



I haven't see 'TDKR'. 
So, i cant guess !


----------



## Flash (Dec 13, 2012)

I was playing "Assassin Creed", and this dialogue stuck me;

After the interrogation, the target pleads Altair by saying, "Please let me go. I won't tell anyone".
Altair assassinates him, saying "Yes, you are!".


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 13, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> I haven't see 'TDKR'.
> So, i cant guess !



You guessed it right.


----------



## Windows (Dec 13, 2012)

*"There is no spoon."* - The Matrix


----------



## RCuber (Dec 13, 2012)

"Tonight is the night" - Dexter Morgan


----------



## Makx (Dec 13, 2012)

"*I'm bad, and that's good. I will never be good, and that's not bad. There's no one I'd rather be then me.*"
- Wreck-It Ralph


----------



## Piyush (Dec 13, 2012)

> "I used to be an adventurer like him, then I took an arrow to the knee"


--- Anynymous Skyrim guard


----------



## tkin (Dec 13, 2012)

> We are told to remember the idea, not the man, because a man can fail. He can be caught, he can be killed and forgotten, but 400 years later, an idea can still change the world. I've witnessed first hand the power of ideas, I've seen people kill in the name of them, and die defending them... but you cannot kiss an idea, cannot touch it, or hold it... ideas do not bleed, they do not feel pain, they do not love... And it is not an idea that I miss, it is a man... A man that made me remember the Fifth of November. A man that I will never forget.


--Guess


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 13, 2012)

> My father made him an offer he couldn't refuse.



from the best movie of ALL TIMES


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 13, 2012)

> *Eduardo Saverin : Sorry! My Prada's at the cleaners! Along with my hoodie and my '**** you' flip-flops, you pretentious douchebag! *



-Andrew Garfield (The Social Network)


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 13, 2012)

tkin said:


> --Guess



NO IDEA! Care to share?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 13, 2012)

tkin said:


> --Guess



I have seen the movie .... Its V for Vendetta


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2014)

Bumping an year-old thread with one of my favorite quote 

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-mqutySgpak4/Ul8foSEz4VI/AAAAAAAAAdU/Vr9ztCpe-YI/s1600/Pursuit%2Bof%2Bhappiness%2B2.png


----------



## Inceptionist (Jan 11, 2014)

*wallpaperwind.com/thumbnails/detail/20130816/superman%20quotes%20russel%20crowe%20man%20of%20steel%20jor%20el_wallpaperwind.com_66.jpg


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 11, 2014)

My favorite one is from the Pursuit of happiness..........


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jan 11, 2014)

^^ He becomes Super ... There are some very good dialogue and there are some crappy dialogues in MoS ...


----------



## batool100 (Jan 21, 2014)

I really like 'Third Star' and 'The Lovely Bones' (Both are incredibly sad) and 'Howl's Moving Castle' because it's just amazing!


----------



## Flash (Jan 21, 2014)

Another one.. 

*rack.0.mshcdn.com/media/ZgkyMDEzLzEwLzI1LzAxL3JhdGF0b3VpbGxlLmY0ZWYzLmpwZwpwCXRodW1iCTg1MHg1OTA-CmUJanBn/28ef5ff6/55c/ratatouille-remy.jpg


----------



## Flash (Mar 13, 2014)

*media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/82/30/a6/8230a64a30ece9f7c0a489fcff7cd13b.jpg


----------



## ravi847 (Mar 13, 2014)

My favorite dialogue from pirates of the Caribbean Part I:-
"Agar badnaam honge to kya naam naa hoga"
You should watch this movie in Hindi if you haven't already, the dubbing is quite good.


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 13, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> My favorite dialogue from pirates of the Caribbean Part I:-
> "Agar badnaam honge to kya naam naa hoga"
> You should watch this movie in Hindi if you haven't already, the dubbing is quite good.



It is cliched dialogue often used in bollywood movies.

The original exchange is clever and funny.



> Norrington: No additional shot nor powder, a compass that doesn't point north,
> [looks at Jack's sword]
> Norrington: And I half expected it to be made of wood. You are without doubt the worst pirate I've ever heard of.
> Jack Sparrow: But you have heard of me.


----------



## ravi847 (Mar 15, 2014)

oh I had no idea that it was a cliched dialogue from bollywood movies, But I have to agree with you the original is quite witty and funny.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 15, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> It is cliched dialogue often used in bollywood movies.
> 
> The original exchange is clever and funny.



I like the part when Jack says 





> But you have heard of me


 Awesome delivery !


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2014)

*Mid or feed*
--Dota 2


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 15, 2014)

^Why not both ?


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 15, 2014)

^How about no?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 15, 2014)

lol !!!


----------



## Piyush (Mar 15, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^Why not both ?



Thats possble too


----------



## kunalht (Mar 24, 2014)

"The object of war in not to die for your country but to make the other ******* die for his" - Call of duty 2


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 25, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/Q4TtVit.jpg


----------



## Flash (Mar 25, 2014)

*data3.whicdn.com/images/49789841/original.jpg


----------



## snap (Mar 25, 2014)

"A knight in shining armor is a man who has never had his mettle truly tested"


----------



## Flash (Mar 25, 2014)

*images6.fanpop.com/image/photos/32200000/Ezio-Quote-the-assassins-32251588-480-320.jpg


----------



## kisame (Mar 26, 2014)

"Civilization itself is proof that mankind stands at the apex of all creation."


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2014)

Why are there a bunch of call of duty quotes but not a single one from battlefield


Spoiler


----------



## Flash (Mar 26, 2014)

*24.media.tumblr.com/f50c63a9080abfcb1d9b6ec0920e3bc3/tumblr_mh5gajXgzJ1riobjao1_500.jpg


----------



## snap (Mar 26, 2014)

It's not who you are underneath, it's what you do that defines you.


----------



## Flash (Mar 26, 2014)

snap said:


> It's not who you are underneath, it's what you do that defines you.


My favorite..


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Why are there a bunch of call of duty quotes but not a single one from battlefield
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Here is one : 



Spoiler



*ONLY IN BATTLEFIELD ! *


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 26, 2014)

^huh ?


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 27, 2014)

Rorschach quotes from Watchmen

*This city is afraid of me. I have seen its true face. The streets are  extended gutters and the gutters are full of blood and when the drains  finally scab over, all the vermin will drown. The accumulated filth of  all their sex and murder will foam up about their waists and all the  whores and politicians will look up and shout "Save us!"... and I'll  whisper "no." *
*
None of you seem to understand. I'm not locked in here with you. You're locked in here with ME!

You see, Doctor, God didn't kill that little girl. Fate didn't butcher  her and destiny didn't feed her to those dogs. If God saw what any of us  did that night he didn't seem to mind. From then on I knew... God  doesn't make the world this way. We do. *


----------



## snap (Mar 27, 2014)

Never compromise. Not even in the face of Armageddon.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> ^huh ?




Play Multiplayer ...


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 28, 2014)

Barbosa:The world was once a bigger place.
Jack Sparrow: The world is still the same, there's just less in it.

Been in my head for 2 days now .

Shiva


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 28, 2014)

*firesurvivors.files.wordpress.com/2013/07/shawshank-redemption-quotes.jpg


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 28, 2014)

^The Best movie ive ever seen


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: My "Favourite MOVIE quotes"*

^ which movie is that?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: My "Favourite MOVIE quotes"*

King Leonidas: The world will know that free men stood against a tyrant, that few stood against many, and before this battle was over, even a god-king can bleed.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 28, 2014)

Shawshank Redemption, IMDB #1


----------



## juliastiles406 (Apr 7, 2014)

The Joker "We stop looking for monsters under the bed when we realize they're inside of us."


----------



## topgear (Apr 9, 2014)

*Rorschach: Never compromise. Not even in the face of Armageddon*

*Rorschach: None of you seem to understand. I'm not locked in here with you. You're locked in here with *ME*! *

_And this one is the most epic :_

*Rorschach: [reading from journal] Rorschach's Journal. October 12th, 1985: This city is afraid of me. I have seen its true face. The streets are extended gutters and the gutters are full of blood and when the drains finally scab over, all the vermin will drown. The accumulated filth of all their sex and murder will foam up about their waists and all the whores and politicians will look up and shout "Save us!"... and I'll whisper "no." *

*www.wallpaperup.com/uploads/wallpapers/2014/01/07/218687/7e29fac082588a69954b0b1288c48469.jpg


----------



## Flash (Apr 9, 2014)

Mortal Kombat:* Finish him!!! *


----------



## true_lies (Apr 9, 2014)

Hands down the best...


----------



## quan chi (Apr 13, 2014)

*Phata poster nikla hero.*
"_S@l@ angrezi madrasi picture chaap ke hindi me banatai hai aur bada director banta hai_"


----------



## Flash (Apr 13, 2014)

Who Am I:

Morgan's hitman: You've got two choices. Give us the disk and jump off.
Morgan's Hitman: Or number two, we take the disk and throw you off.
Who Am I?: I like the third choice: I keep the disk, and I throw you both off.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 14, 2014)

Captain America : The Winter Soldier 

*Steve Rogers*: Bucky?

*Bucky Barnes*: Who the hell is Bucky? 

-----------------

*Steve Rogers*: You're my friend!
*
Bucky Barnes*: You're my mission...

[Bucky starts pounding Cap's face, then hesitates before giving the final blow]

*Steve Rogers*: [bruised and bloody] Then finish it...

[quoting Bucky]

*Steve Rogers*: 'Cause I'm with you till the end of the line.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: My "Favourite MOVIE quotes"*

Few famous dialogs from the movie welcome

Abhi hum zinda haiiin... (rdx)
Arey kaun bhaunk raha h ye badtameez?


----------



## Flash (Apr 16, 2014)

*X men - the last stand: *

*Wolverine*: Hey, look. I know how you feel.
*Cyclops*: Don't.
*Wolverine*: When Jean died-
*Cyclops*: I said don't.
*Wolverine*: Maybe it's time for us to move on.

[_Scott walks away, then turns back to Logan_]

*Cyclops*: Not everybody heals as fast as you, Logan.


----------



## Flash (Apr 19, 2014)

*Batman: Arkham origins... *
_(Batman while detaining a blackgate escapee)

__Escaped Convict: Let me go! You ain't a cop. 
Batman: No. I'm worse. _


----------



## Flash (Jul 25, 2014)

[h=3]The Dark Knight (2008)[/h]
*Joker :* Oh, you. You just couldn't let me go, could you? This is what happens when an unstoppable force...meets an immovable object. You truly are incorruptible, aren't you? Huh? You won't kill me...out of some misplaced sense of self-righteousness. And I won't kill you...because you're just too much fun. I think you and I are destined to do this forever.

[h=3][/h]


----------



## amjath (Aug 28, 2014)

Once you see death up close, then you know what the value of life is. - Saw 6


----------



## Flash (Aug 28, 2014)

*media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ba/0f/4e/ba0f4e7d4aa7de721199677cda96e029.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Aug 28, 2014)

All from Dota 2


Spoiler



I have seen your future. You were not in it. (Faceless void, hero who is said to control a bit of time )

There is a fine line between bravery and stupidity.

If light cannot escape me, what hope have you? (Enigma, hero resembling dark matter, creating black hole in game(a skill) )

Steel wins battles; gold wins wars.

Good news travels slowly, bad news has wings.

If your enemy is equal, prepare for him. If greater, elude him. If weaker, crush him.

Bitter is the orphan's journey, and lonely is the orphan's grave.


----------



## snap (Aug 28, 2014)

Piyush said:


> All from Dota 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Leshrac quotes are quite good 



Spoiler


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 23, 2014)

*Re: My "Favourite MOVIE quotes"*

When we have information we kill criminals. When we don't have information we kill time.
- Nana Patekar in Ab Tak Chappan.


----------



## Flash (Sep 23, 2014)

*33.media.tumblr.com/7aca7a4050a8320f584a2bfb2e054a04/tumblr_ml9zav521a1r46fnpo1_500.png

Clare from "The Time Traveler's Wife",.


----------



## amjath (Sep 25, 2014)

No specific thread for the sing lyrics so posing here
Lil Wayne - Mirror



> [Bruno Mars:]
> Mirror on the wall,
> 
> [Lil Wayne:]
> ...


----------



## Flash (Sep 25, 2014)

Alfred Pennyworth: Took quite a fall, didn't we, Master Bruce? 
Thomas Wayne: And *why do we fall*, *Bruce*? So we can learn to pick ourselves up.

- Batman Begins.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: My "Favourite MOVIE quotes"*

Selina Kyle: There's a storm coming, Mr. Wayne. You and your friends better batten down the hatches, because when it hits, you're all gonna wonder how you ever thought you could live so large and leave so little for the rest of us.
Bruce Wayne: You sound like you're looking forward to it.
Selina Kyle: I'm adaptable.


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2014)

Flash said:


> Alfred Pennyworth: Took quite a fall, didn't we, Master Bruce?
> Thomas Wayne: And *why do we fall*, *Bruce*? So we can learn to pick ourselves up.
> 
> - Batman Begins.


There's a trolled version of this quote, which i saw somewhere. 
here it is.

Alfred Pennyworth: Took quite a fall, didn't we, Master Bruce? 
Thomas Wayne: And *why do we fall*, *Bruce*? *Gravity*..


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2014)

" My armour is Contempt
My shield is Disgust
My sword is Hatred
In the Emperor's Name
Let none survive "

- Blood Ravens Oath, Warhammer 40000 Dawn Of War series.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 29, 2014)

I am not a fan of Rorschach , but I liked this dialogue :




> Rorschach: I heard joke once: Man goes to doctor. Says he's depressed. Life seems harsh, and cruel. Says he feels all alone in threatening world. Doctor says: "Treatment is simple. The great clown - Pagliacci - is in town. Go see him. That should pick you up." Man bursts into tears. "But doctor..." he says "I am Pagliacci." Good joke. Everybody laugh. Roll on snare drum. Curtains.



- Watchmen (2009)


----------



## Vyom (Oct 29, 2014)

*"Roads? Huh... Where we are going... we don't need ... Roads!!!"...*

- Back to the Future!

Greatest Trilogy Science Fiction fans have ever seen!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 30, 2014)

Vyom said:


> *"Roads? Huh... Where we are going... we don't need ... Roads!!!"...*
> 
> - Back to the Future!
> *
> Greatest Trilogy Science Fiction fans have ever seen! *



For that the 3rd one needed to be at least be good .


----------



## quan chi (Oct 30, 2014)

^^It is good (Though it has more scars). you might not have liked it but many did.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: My "Favourite MOVIE quotes"*

Well I can get why some people didn't like the third BTTF movie. It was a homage to western movies. And for me there were many things which makes the third great. And I can write about that in great detail. But this is not the place.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 18, 2014)

You smell that? Do you smell that? Napalm, son. Nothing else in the world smells like that. *I love the smell of napalm in the morning.*  You know, one time we had a hill bombed, for 12 hours. When it was all  over, I walked up. We didn't find one of 'em, not one stinkin' dink  body. The smell, you know that gasoline smell, the whole hill. Smelled  like . . . victory. Someday this war's gonna end.

Lieutenant Colonel William "Bill" Kilgore From  _Apocalypse Now_


----------



## Flash (Dec 18, 2014)

*None of you understand. I'm not locked in here with you, you're locked in here with me!

*[YOUTUBE]B3lsJmwNO40[/YOUTUBE]

Rorschach from "*Watchmen*."


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 18, 2014)

Flash said:


> *None of you understand. I'm not locked in here with you, you're locked in here with me!
> 
> *[YOUTUBE]B3lsJmwNO40[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Rorschach from "*Watchmen*."



Question: How did you embed the youtube video in this thread?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: My &quot;Favourite MOVIE/GAME quotes&quot;*



jackal_79 said:


> Question: How did you embed the youtube video in this thread?



Use the [youtube] tag or the [video] tag.

- - - Updated - - -

You could also click on Reply With Quote to see the source that the poster used.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 21, 2014)

_"My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the  North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE  emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a  murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next."_ 
-  Gladiator (2000) - IMDb


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 21, 2014)

jackal_79 said:


> _"My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the  North, General of the Felix Legions and loyal servant to the TRUE  emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a  murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next."_
> -  Gladiator (2000) - IMDb



Made even better by Hans Zimmer's music.


----------



## Flash (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: My &quot;Favourite MOVIE/GAME quotes&quot;*

Nothing goes over my head. My reflexes are too fast; I would catch it. ~ *Drax (Guardians of the Galaxy)

*


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 27, 2014)

Opening quote from the movie The Equalizer (2014) - IMDb 

- Mark Twain — '_The two most important days in your life_ are the day you are born and the day you find out why.


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sholay (1975) - IMDb

1.Ye Haath Humko De De Thakur

2.Kitne Aadmi The

3.Basanti In Kutton Ke Samne Math Nachna

4.Hum Angrezon ke Zaamane Ke Jailor Hain

5.Holi Kab Hai, Kab Hai Holi

6.Tera Kya Hoga Kaaliya

7.Dekho, Yun toh Humein Befuzool Baat Karne Ki Aadat Toh Hai Nahin…

8.Arre O Sambha…Kitna Inaam Rakha Hai Sarkar Ne Hum Par?

9.Mausi Going Jail and Chakki Pissing and Pissing

10.Jo Darr Gaya, Samjo Marr Gaya

11.Itna Sannatta Kyu Hai Bhai ?


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 4, 2015)

Pulp Fiction :

1. I don't remember asking you a goddamn thing.
2. does he look like  *****?
3. Jimmie: I can't believe this is the same car.
The Wolf: Well, let's not start s*cking each other's d*cks quite yet.
4. Esmeralda: What is your name?
Butch: Butch.
Esmeralda: What does it mean?
Butch: I'm American, honey. Our names don't mean ****.

5. If you're all right, then say something.
Mia: Something.

many more, i dont remember


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 9, 2015)

_Bane_:   Calm down, Doctor! Now's not the time for fear. That comes later.


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2015)

This is one of my favorite Dark Knight quote.

_[as Batman prepares to fly the Bat with the bomb over the bay]_
*Commissioner Gordon: *I never cared who you were.
*Bruce Wayne: *And you were right.
*Commissioner Gordon: *But shouldn't the people know the hero who saved them?
*Bruce Wayne: *  *A hero can be anyone. Even a man doing something as simple and reassuring as putting a coat around a young boy's shoulders, to let him know the world hadn't ended. * 
_[as the Bat fires up and rises, Gordon remembers the time he put his coat on young Bruce after his parents were murdered, as he realizes who Batman is he says to himself]_
*Commissioner Gordon: *Bruce Wayne?
_[Gordon and Selina watch as the Bat rises and drags the bomb up along with it]_


----------



## Vyom (Jan 9, 2015)

^^ Damn man.. just reading that makes my eyes moist. :')


----------



## Flash (Jan 9, 2015)

^ Because of the font colour or the actual words?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 10, 2015)

Flash said:


> ^ Because of the font colour or the actual words?



Because of the actual words. Font is good as long as it's face is not comic sans and size doesn't scream.


----------



## tkin (Jan 17, 2015)

Not exactly one quote, but this speech is quite excellent:

Start at 1:07

[YOUTUBE]4F84WapAH7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 18, 2015)

My Name Is Bond... James Bond


----------



## aaruni (Jan 18, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> Name's Bond... James Bond



#FTFY


----------



## Flash (Jan 18, 2015)

*Thug:* The **** is wrong with you, man? You'd rather die for some piece of **** that you don't even ****ing know?
*Kick-Ass:* The three *******s, laying into one guy while everybody else watches? And you wanna know what's wrong with me? Yeah, I'd rather die... so bring it on!


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: My "Favourite MOVIE quotes"*

Dialogue from i movie ( tamil) : "adhakum mela"..


----------



## Desmond (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: My "Favourite MOVIE quotes"*



ashs1 said:


> Dialogue from i movie ( tamil) : "adhakum mela"..


Y u no translate?


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: My "Favourite MOVIE quotes"*



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Y u no translate?


Oops.. It means " more than that"


----------



## Desmond (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: My "Favourite MOVIE quotes"*



ashs1 said:


> Oops.. It means " more than that"



Any context?


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: My "Favourite MOVIE quotes"*

Example :
Guy 1: are you trying to kill me??
Guy 2: "more than that " (something that is much more worse than death) 

In hindi, I think it can be translated to : "Usse bhi zyaada "


----------



## lywyre (Jan 21, 2015)

*Big Fish (2003):
*
*Senior Ed Bloom:* I don't know if you're aware of this, Josephine, but African parrots, in their native home of the Congo, they speak only French.
*Josephine:* Really?
*Senior Ed Bloom: *You're lucky to get four words out of them in English, but if you were to walk through the jungle, you'd hear them speaking the most elaborate French. Those parrots talk about everything. Politics, movies, fashion. Everything but religion.
*Will Bloom:* Why not religion, Dad?
*Senior Ed Bloom: I*t's rude to talk about religion. You never know who you're gonna offend.
*Will Bloom:* Josephine actually went to the Congo last year.
*Senior Ed Bloom: Oh, so you know.*

You have to see this to feel this. One of the best movies I have seen.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 21, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> My Name Is Bond... James Bond



My name is Bond... 



Spoiler



Covalent Bond..





Spoiler



Badum tssssss.....


----------



## ashs1 (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: My "Favourite MOVIE quotes"*

^


----------



## axes2t2 (Jan 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]L5icz2pXLjg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## jackal_79 (Jan 25, 2015)

Jai: Tera Naam Kya Hai Basanti?


----------



## Vyom (Apr 2, 2015)

Just watched the movie Limitless today, again after a long time. This dialogue given by Robert De Niro (Carl Van Loom) to Bradley Cooper (Eddie Morra) stuck with me:



			
				Robert De Niro said:
			
		

> Your deductive powers are a gift from God, or chance, or straight shot of sperm... or whatever, or whoever the hell, wrote your life script. A gift. not earned.
> 
> You do not know what I know, because you have not earned those powers. You're careless with those powers. You flaunt them and you throw them around like a brat with his trust fund.
> 
> ...


----------



## jackal_79 (Apr 25, 2015)

This is a quote from TV-Series, Daredevil. Not sure whether it should be mentioned here, but i liked it.

Ben Ulrich:  There are no Heroes. No villains. Just people with different agendas


----------



## Alok (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll give you an offer ......


----------



## jackal_79 (Feb 20, 2016)

Life is just one big  train wreck only interrupted by brief commercial breaks of happiness.​                                                                                          Deadpool


----------



## anky (Mar 11, 2016)

I used to be an adventurer like you, then i took an arrow in the knee.

-Retired Adventurers like me,
 Skyrim


----------

